
Google's Go Programming Language: Taking Cloud Development By Storm - tim333
http://readwrite.com/2014/03/21/google-go-golang-programming-language-cloud-development#awesm=~ozcw5CKDZoh19j
======
coreymgilmore
Go Is definitely something to watch. I have dabbled in it a bit and found it
pretty quick and simple to learn. Not as clean to code as Node, but then again
I mostly do web development anyway aka I use JS a lot.

There are a ton of projects using Go, having seen them on Github. More so, a
lot of big names are implementing it. I'm sure with more use and more tech
companies getting into Go, the language will only develop further. Its going
to be around for a while.

